# Purseforum app ?



## blingbaby

Hello I used to have the app on my phone and it has disappeared and can no longer find an app. Is there still one ?  Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

blingbaby said:


> Hello I used to have the app on my phone and it has disappeared and can no longer find an app. Is there still one ?  Thanks


Not currently.


----------



## blingbaby

muchstuff said:


> Not currently.


Thank you.


----------



## calisnoopy

Would love to see the TPF app for iPhone/Android brought back too...any plans on that or is that dead dead never coming back again? ;(


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Same here. I was always using the app and I really miss it.


----------



## calisnoopy

Sarah_sarah said:


> Same here. I was always using the app and I really miss it.



hopefully we get it back sometime soon too


----------



## Megs

We have talked to a team who might be able to help us build an app, it will take a bit though. Pinging @Vlad to see if it's still in the plans for us!


----------



## calisnoopy

Fingers crossed


----------



## Slc9

I miss the APP!  I have MIA for a while. I think it’s because there no more APP. Made it so easy.


----------



## Samia

Really hope the app comes back soon


----------



## misstrine85

Also hoping the app comes back.


----------



## pinky7129

Ditto! It’s basically the one real way i used to come here too.


----------



## Swathi

I really miss the app too. I code and if it is an open source project I would love to contribute, lol!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

blingbaby said:


> Hello I used to have the app on my phone and it has disappeared and can no longer find an app. Is there still one ?  Thanks



Thank you for bringing this up.  I had the same happen to me.  I miss the app, it was easy.


----------



## muchstuff

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for bringing this up.  I had the same happen to me.  I miss the app, it was easy.


There hasn’t been an available app for quite awhile.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

@Megs @Vlad ,   Hello .  I hope all is well with you.  Would you happen to have an update on the development of the PurseForum App?  Please let us know your thoughts.  

Kind regards,


----------



## Vlad

MBUIOGVA said:


> @Megs @Vlad ,   Hello .  I hope all is well with you.  Would you happen to have an update on the development of the PurseForum App?  Please let us know your thoughts.
> 
> Kind regards,



Coming soon!!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Vlad said:


> Coming soon!!



Thank you Vlad for your encouraging response.   These are great news!!  Yaayy!!   Would you have an idea of the approximate delivery date?


----------



## fashionista86

I just stumbled upon this and this was music to my ears!  I miss the app!!


----------



## francyFG

Can't wait for the app to be back!


----------



## paula3boys

I hope it is soon!


----------



## Megs

I'm bumping this for all of you - @Vlad any updates to share with everyone?!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

I need an app... I’ve been Mia for a couple years now. I remember it was available in Tapatalk for a short while then gone... I really miss this forum...


----------



## francyFG

Bump


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Vlad said:


> Coming soon!!



Dear Vlad,
Have you heard anything new about the Purseforum App please?   
Please let us know your thoughts.
Kind regards,


----------



## pinky7129

Hi all!
Any app updates?


----------



## pinky7129

Vlad said:


> Coming soon!!


Hi Vlad, any updates? It’s been so long….


----------



## kaka1890

Can the app please come back?


----------



## Antonia

I'm bumping this thread again because I was just thinking how much I miss TPF App!!!  It's been a over a year since we last heard it was 'coming soon'....so just putting that out there again.  Let's manifest this app!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Same here


----------



## pinky7129

@Vlad  any good news?!


----------



## Henelalee

bumping this up for more hopes


----------



## poleneceline

Yes, I want this.


----------



## Vlad

kaka1890 said:


> Can the app please come back?





Antonia said:


> I'm bumping this thread again because I was just thinking how much I miss TPF App!!!  It's been a over a year since we last heard it was 'coming soon'....so just putting that out there again.  Let's manifest this app!!





pinky7129 said:


> @Vlad  any good news?!





Henelalee said:


> bumping this up for more hopes





poleneinblack said:


> Yes, I want this.



Yes, a new iOS and Android app are coming in the next few weeks. Just signed the development paperwork, so the wheels are in motion!


----------



## nicole0612

Vlad said:


> Yes, a new iOS and Android app are coming in the next few weeks. Just signed the development paperwork, so the wheels are in motion!


Thank you! It must have been a huge amount of work to make this happen and we appreciate it!


----------



## Cocolo

This is wonderful!     Is the app out?


----------



## Antonia

I miss the app too!!


----------



## Vlad

Cocolo said:


> This is wonderful!     Is the app out?





Antonia said:


> I miss the app too!!



It cometh real soon!


----------



## Antonia

Vlad said:


> It cometh real soon!


Ok, fingers crossed everything goes as planned!!   Thanks Vlad!


----------



## ann.128

will the app come out this month?


----------



## Vlad

ann.128 said:


> will the app come out this month?



Yep, it should!


----------



## shyla14

Great news!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I see a banner at the top of the page on mobile for an app. Is it go time yet?


----------



## Vlad

poizenisxkandee said:


> I see a banner at the top of the page on mobile for an app. Is it go time yet?
> 
> View attachment 5609750




Not yet! Let me see how I can turn off this notification. Soon!!!


----------



## jadakiss22a

It would be nice to have my profile not be limited. I’ve been a member for awhile now


----------



## nicole0612

jadakiss22a said:


> It would be nice to have my profile not be limited. I’ve been a member for awhile now


You need to make one more post/response, then you will be able to start a thread.


----------



## pinky7129

I cannot wait for the app, so excited!


----------



## Pappster

pinky7129 said:


> I cannot wait for the app, so excited!


Likewise!


----------

